# My Black/grey Tank Labels



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Are reversed, naturally.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

50-50 chance...they blew it.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Mine were reversed as well. I am also missing the instruction/warning label for the black tank flusher. I tried to get Keystone to send me one even sent them a copy of a pic posted here by a fellow outbacker of the label but it is a mystery to them they said they had no such label in the plant. Go figure!

Happy Camping


----------



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

Apparently this is not uncommon, my sister just bought another Keystone built TT and their labels were switched also.. Hmm


----------



## Hanson (Jul 27, 2009)

Scott C said:


> Apparently this is not uncommon, my sister just bought another Keystone built TT and their labels were switched also.. Hmm


Enlighten me please. My 2009 28krs has 3 tanks. grey, black, grey. In that order from left to right. Is this correct?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Let me add mine to the chorus of reversed signage. I'm guessing that the 50-50 chance of getting it right by Keystone is somewhat diminished. Makes you wonder what other extremely simple things they goofed up, eh?

But there was a very simple cure. We have one of those Brother label makers, which allowed me to make another pair of labels. I then easily removed the old labels, and placed the new labels right where the old labels were.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Hanson said:


> Enlighten me please. My 2009 28krs has 3 tanks. grey, black, grey. In that order from left to right. Is this correct?


Consider yourself enlightened.

And you may reverse the order from right to left and still be correct.


----------



## Boomer (Jun 10, 2009)

raynardo said:


> Let me add mine to the chorus of reversed signage. I'm guessing that the 50-50 chance of getting it right by Keystone is somewhat diminished. Makes you wonder what other extremely simple things they goofed up, eh?
> 
> But there was a very simple cure. We have one of those Brother label makers, which allowed me to make another pair of labels. I then easily removed the old labels, and placed the new labels right where the old labels were.


On our 2006 230RS we just need to unscrew the handles and switch them.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

My next chore is to spray paint the handle on the grey tank. I'm thinking something like brilliant silver. Grey is so drab. Who needs labels?

JR


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Boomer said:


> Let me add mine to the chorus of reversed signage. I'm guessing that the 50-50 chance of getting it right by Keystone is somewhat diminished. Makes you wonder what other extremely simple things they goofed up, eh?
> 
> But there was a very simple cure. We have one of those Brother label makers, which allowed me to make another pair of labels. I then easily removed the old labels, and placed the new labels right where the old labels were.


On our 2006 230RS we just need to unscrew the handles and switch them.
[/quote]

Make sure you use some Loctite (red) when you do this. Otherwise you might end missing 1 or 2 handles (don't ask how I know)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wouldn t it be fun to put a little of its intended product in the black tank and also put 10 gallons of fresh water in the grey tank. Park in the dealers lot and say, go ahead, pull the grey with confidence, you put the labels on, didn t you????


----------



## Rusty Outback (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes, the exact same thing happened to me when we received our 2003 25RSS. I think the goof up happened at the dealer during their PDI. It's a simple fix really, all you need is a Dymo labeller or similar product, and apply a new set of labels in the correct order.


----------

